# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Tinhead Latest Story

## Emmak2005

Ex Brookside star Philip Olivier has sensationally agreed to join Hollyoaks this winter playing THE SAME CHARACTER that he played in the axed soap. Tim' Tinhead' O'Leory has been draughted into the ailing soap in an attempt to boost ratings. Olivier was reportedly seen in meetings with bosses last month but has only just signed. Philip will start filming in September and will be seen entering Hollyoaks via helicopter in dramatic style, he will soon begin to cause trouble with newlyweds Jake and Becca Dean when his noisy antics drive the pair crazy. Bosses are hoping the hunk will be a replacement for Marcus Patric who, it was confirmed recently, is to leave the show in October. Hollyoaks will celebrate its 10th anniversary in October and producers are planning a major cast clearout 

*Thanks to DS's dangermouse1986 for printing this. This extract was taken from the Metro North East 'Rumour Mill'.*

----------


## Debs

oh good i liked tinhead!! hope this is true!

----------


## Jade

Already posted here

Closing.

----------

